# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  AI NORN, joint art project produced by both humans and artificial intelligence, Moscow, Russia

## Airicist

ainorn.art

youtube.com/channel/UCI2-wBtH0RhqBFqCtcClQjw

facebook.com/Artificial.Intelligence.Norn

instagram.com/ai_norn

----------

